# Regal-Kommode für PC



## moonlive (8. Juni 2019)

*Regal-Kommode für PC*

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Platz, für den R6 Define mit einer breite von 233mm.
Finde nichts passendes, Das Problem: Dachschräge----->1m Breit.
Das langt genau für 80cm breiten Tisch und 20cm Breiten PC neben/ unten dran... tja 33mm zu viel.

Ok,  nun habe ich mein Tisch auf ein minimum von 72cm abgeschnitten, jetzt wäre da Platz für ein 250mm breites Brett. Wollte mir so eine art Kommode bauen,, funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht.
Worauf stellt ihr denn eueren PC so? Auf den Tisch, geht nicht wegen der Höhe, aufn Boden? irgendwie Schade.
Eine gekaufte Kommode ist irgendwie geschlossen, Hab an sowas wie ein Podest gedacht, nur unter dem Suchbegriff "PC-Podest" wird man auch nicht fundig.
Es gibt so PC-Halter die man meist an den Schreibtisch baut, die sind meist auch nur 21cm breit, genauso wie so Rollwagen.

Nun bin ich am überlegen ob es nicht besser wäre einen 100cm Breiten Tisch zu kaufen mit so einer passenden montieren PC-Halterung.

Schreibtisch DoItYourself - Define R6 ; ey das macht kein Spass PC-Schreibtisch anzupassen wenn einfach garnix passt und funktioniert.
Ob es sich nun doch lohnt?... Nein
Ich glaub ich stell den einfach auf ein Brett aufn Boden was besser fällt mir nicht ein...
1.ein Brett für drüber.
2. ehm.. 120mm höher stellen damit der Drehstuhl nicht andauernd dagegenfährt.
3. brettverlängerung damit man den Pc auch mal rausschiebenkann
usw.usw.

Häää? wieso gibt keine Gaming Firma die gleich ein gescheiten PC-Sockel produziert=? So für den PC draufzustellen mit allen tollen schnickschnack dazu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Regal-Kommode fÃ¼r PC*

Hänge es einfach unter den Schreibtisch. Mit dem Begriff "PC Hängehalterung" findest Du etliche Geräte

z.B.: Easy PC Halterung Schwarz
https://www.amazon.de/IKEA-SUMMERA-Computer-Halterung-silberfarben/dp/B00HNER95U

oder Rollwagen:
PC Staender Halterung Halter Wagen f. Computer Tisch - Computerwagen Rollwagen

...


----------



## moonlive (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Regal-Kommode für PC*

... 

Ja, Schade.

Ich bin mir sicher die 4cm verschwendeter Platz von dem Stahlrohr für meine Beinfreiheit machen mir nix aus. Und die erschütterung weil mein Bein dann direkt neben dem PC-warm werden auch nicht.
Aber ich meine Computer, was ist los? Hat der keinen besseren Platz verdient als unter ner billigaussehenden Stahlkonsturkt zur hängen oder auf nem Rollwagen der aussieht als würde es gleich zum Müllwagen rollen?

Kein Schnick Schnack, Kein futuristisches-design, bloss das 3cm gekantete Stahlrohr?
Ich meine ein paar Plastikblenden hier, ein paar unnötige Schrauben da, ein paar LED's hier, zu guter letzt eine raffinierte Idee um seine vier reserve Lüfter unterzubringen, ein kleines Magazin für 3DVD's rein.
Und schon hätte man ein schön geformtes Designregal-kommoden Nachttisch dingsda, was aussieht als könnte man da irgendwie vielleicht sein Headset dranhängen, aber bloss kein PC draufstellen.

Aber gut dann werden halt so Gehäuse produzieren wie den Z-Tower.
Da braucht man sich wohl keine gedanken zu machen wo man den hinstellen soll.
Nein, Danke da hohl ich mir doch lieber die Z900 Carbon Frontverkleidung für meinen Kinderwagen.

Na immerhin gibt es schon so einigermaßen tolle Gaming desk'xs


----------



## moonlive (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Regal-Kommode für PC*

Ok, die vielen Kommentare lassen mich vermuten, das es in der Branche nicht wirklich etwas "Sinnvolles" gibt. Regal, Egal, Lager-Regal (man kanns rückwärtslesen)
Was mir bei meiner Suche am besten gefallen hat sind: Serverracks, jedoch für so ein bisschen Metall echt teuer. Aber z.T. passend, und ausbaufähig.

Was ich noch gefunden habe:

Z-Gaming, PC Podest: https://www.amazon.de/Aufbewahren-O...DJ96DQQ5JKM&psc=1&refRID=7N7JP9M0JDJ96DQQ5JKM
Da steht ein Drucker drauf wieso?
Drucker bekommen extratische und Computer nicht?


Und der vielversprechende Klassiker mit einem Maß von 59 x 8 x 25 cm:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B078RDW5CK/ref=psdc_1626220031_t2_B07JW95PGD
Das sollte eigentlich ein Monitorständer sein?

Ich habe mir nun ne Kommode DIY, zusammengeschraubt...  ... so fast ... mir fehlen da noch ein paar Stuhlwinkel.

Aber das Problem ist immernoch aktuell:
Neben dem TV Sessel auf ner Höhe von 56cm will ich einen PC stehen haben und ne Maus mit Tastatur nebendran.
Aber echt:
Auf Rollen, nur etwas zu klein: https://www.amazon.de/soges-Beistel...XRB6AD1YPF7&psc=1&refRID=8V3JBMNTNXRB6AD1YPF7
Oder nen ganzen Tisch, da stell ich mir die Frage wie lange das "funktioniert": https://www.amazon.de/soges-Höhenve...pf_rd_p=74d946ea-18de-4443-bed6-d8837f922070&
pf_rd_r=A8C0K58X3HAB40CV87MB&psc=1&refRID=A8C0K58X3HAB40CV87MB
Sowas ist eigentlich das wonach ich Suche *nur ein wenig anderst* ein wenig Tiefer und mehr auflagefläche für PC: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N20HJXQ...&pd_rd_r=27c345a6-83a2-11e9-83ee-f7b9de9ca136
So und weil ich schon viel zu lange gesucht habe:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FRGI9NM/?tag=shopbay24-21
Ideal? wenn die Höhenverstellbar. 66 cm – 97 cm. nur 56cm hätte...

Oder in welcher Höhe habt ihr euere Maus aufm Sofa?


----------

